# Verfügbarkeit des 800D



## Stargalaxi (8. Juni 2011)

*Verfügbarkeit des 800D*

Hallo,
ich wäre interessiert am Corsair 800D. Ich würde meinen neuen PC inklusive dem genannten Gehäuse bei hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen. Seit rund einem Monat aber is das 800D nicht mehr verfügbar, einmal steht, dass es in 2 Tagen geliefert wird, dann wieder, dass ein Liefertermin angefragt ist. Das wiederholt sich derzeit ständig. Nun habe ich mich an den Suppoert von hardwareversand gewendet und die meinten das Corsair allem Anschein nach starke Produktionsprobleme habe. Meine Fragen: Gibt es Produktionsprobleme und wenn wann ist das Gehäuse wider verfügbar? UND Wenn ich das Gehäuse dann bekomme, wird das das SATA 6.0 und USB 3.0 Update schon eingebaut haben?

MfG,
Stephan


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit des 800D*

Hallo Stargalaxi,
alle neuen Gehäuse bieten Sata 3 bei den Hot Swap Bays und USB 3 in der Front, 
dies erkennst du an den blauen USB Anschlüssen bzw. der Platine bei den Bays,
ist diese 1 große ist es Sata 3, wenn es 4 kleine sind ist es Sata 2.
Wenn dies der Fall ist melde dich bitte bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com
mfg


----------

